# Gibts fertige 'Dinger' (230V AC --> 24V DC) um 16Bit 230V Signale einzulesen ?



## tobias (22 August 2007)

Hallo
ich habe ein Eingangswort Rückmeldungen direkt von den zugehörigen Stromkreisen meiner 230V Netzversorgung. Bisher hatte ich je Stromkreis ein 24V-Netzteil integriert, dadurch hatte ich gleichzeitig die Signale in der SPS. Die Netzteile entfallen nun aber und direkt wollte ich die Drähte da auch nicht dranlegen ...
Momentan baute ich 230V Relais dazwischen die ich per zentralen (SPS)-Takt takte damit die Verlustleistung erträglich bleibt. Allerdings stört mich bei dieser Lösung ständiges Klappern und Verschleiß der Mechanik. Daher baute ich schon an diversen anderen Lösungen (die mir so einfielen) mit SolidStates oder Printtrafos auf und probierte auch irgendwo zu diesem Thema gelesene kapazative Abtastung und Schaltregler aus. Alles tierischer Aufwand und nimmt zudem viel Platz weg. Ich denke das es da bestimmt fertige Bausteine oder Chips gibt weil so ganz selten wirds wohl nicht vorkommen auch Netzspannung zu überwachen. Ich find aber nichts brauchbares, wobei der Eigenverbrauch bei unter 0,0x Watt liegen sollte (!) (== 0,001W wäre gut ...), und galvanisch getrennt sein. Weiß da jemand was man nehmen könnte ?
Gruss
tobias


----------



## zotos (22 August 2007)

Um welche SPS geht es? Die meisten Hersteller bieten 230V Eingangskarten an.

PS:  Schöne grüße von repök der zu schüchtern ist um Dir die Info zu geben ;o)


----------



## Gecht (22 August 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die meisten Hersteller bieten 230V Eingangskarten an.



War auch mein erster Gedanke, aber vielleicht andere Problematik...

Phoenix 2271426 SIM-EI-230AC/48DC/100/RC

Hab das mal gegoogelt, geht das in die Richtung?


----------



## Junior (22 August 2007)

Hallo,
für die Simatic S7-200 gibt es 110-230 V Eingangsbaugruppen.
6-ES7 221-1EF22-0XA0.
Zu finden im Handbuch.

   MfG   Günter.


----------



## tobias (22 August 2007)

> Um welche SPS geht es? Die meisten Hersteller bieten 230V Eingangskarten an.


Normal, oder so wie ichs dort jetzt zusammenstrickte, eine S7-200 226 (bzw. an der zweiten Stelle noch länger 'ne 216). 


> für die Simatic S7-200 gibt es 110-230 V Eingangsbaugruppen.
> 6-ES7 221-1EF22-0XA0.


... für die 226 scheints das ja zu sein. Von 115V der Ami-Norm wußte ich, 230V und die Teilenummer allerdings ist mir neu. In meinem HB von 2005 auch noch nicht aufgeführt, im neuerem Prospekt fand ich sie eben aber. 


> Phoenix 2271426 SIM-EI-230AC/48DC/100/RC



An sowas hatte ich gedacht, zumal dann die 230V Verdrahtung nicht an die SPS geführt werden muß. Wenn man die Optos aber hochrechnet (2,5mA sind bei geschätztem cos_PHI 1 und 230V immerhin 0.6W ... *16 = 8Watt) fehlt immer wieder der 'Enable-Eingang' um die gruppenweise auch primärseitig takten zu können (also das die Lampe im Koppler nicht dauernd brennt ...). 
Bzw. kommt dann jeweils noch dazu, wie ich es jetzt mit den Relais mache, die mehrfach 'kaskadiert' aufzubauen und über die 'Minusleitung' zu schalten ... 
Allen erstmal vielen Dank, werd Morgen versuchen eine der S7 Baugruppen und Phönix Koppler zur Ansicht zu bekommen und denn mal entscheiden was am Besten aufzubauen ginge.
Gruss
tobias


----------



## TommyG (24 August 2007)

Musst 

du nur die spannung überwachen, oder ist die Leistung interessant? Wir überwachen mehrkreisige Heizelemente mit Stromwandlern. 

Mit einem Kontakt im Wandler (Stichwort Stromrelais..) wäre Deine Verlustleistung auch im mW- Bereich.. 

außerdem gehen wir diesen Weg um eine Zuordnung Steuersignal <=> Leistung zu bekommen.

Greetz


----------



## tobias (25 August 2007)

Hallo
danke erstmal. Stromwandler war auch der allererste Ansatz mit - ergab aber nicht _die_ Lösung weil gut 50% der Stromkreise größtenteils abgeschaltet stromlos vor sich hinvegetieren und eben nur bei Ausfall zugeschaltet werden (sollen).
Es dient an den Stellen nur der Überwachung der Spannng/ Sicherungen - was ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon mit Sicherungshifsschaltern versuchte nur auch dort vermischt sich dann gnadenlos der 24V Steuerkreis mit dem 230/400V Laststromkreisen. Besser ists es direkt an der Ausgangsklemmen/Verbraucher abzutasten. 
Doch beim Thema Stromwandler weiß vielleicht noch jemand Rat. Ich habe drei Regenwasserpumpen die üblich Schwimmschaltergesteuert in der Zysterne darauf lauern diese vor Überlauf umzupumpen. Damit sich diese nun (wenigstens theoretisch) auch mal abwechseln schalten wir denen per Zeit'interpolation' via CPU abwechselnd die Netzspannung weg. Ich suche da aber nach einer 'Rückmeldung, Betriebsstundenzähler etc. was ich per Stromwandler versuchte. Das waren so Dinger von C*********, die wohl weniger taugten und wo nicht viel mit anzufangen ist. Jetzt fand ich einen 230V Hutschienzähler mit S0-Schnittstelle und 'Lastanzeige' - den angezapft funktioniert das umgesetzt im Testbetrieb 1A. Fehler nur: Diese Zähler sind mit 6/ bzw. 8(!!!)VA Eigenverbrauch auf dem Typenschild klassifiziert und landen damit garantiert bei nächster Gelegenheit in der Tonne. Die (Tauch)pumpen haben 1-phasig/230V zwischen 450W und 1kW. Was gibt es da um einen (Stromwandler)Impuls zu erhalten der einigermaßen zuverlässig den Betrieb von den Dingern signalisiert ?


----------



## maxi (28 August 2007)

Wenn du nur ein/aus schaltest etc. und selten; Warum dann kein Koppelrelais?
Dafür sidn die ja da.

Falls du schnellere oder mehr Schaltzyclen benötigst dann halt ein elektronisches Relais.


----------



## Werner54 (28 August 2007)

*Stromüberwachungsrelais*

@tobias

Relais zur Stromkreisüberwachung gibt es in -zig verschiedenen Ausführungen und Preisklassen von etwa zwei Dutzend verschiedenen Herstellern, z.B. von Bender, Pilz, Eberle, Celex, Janitza, Siemens...u.v.a.m.
EDIT: Zum Überwachen der Steuersicherungen mit 24V Steuerkreisen: Was soll daran falsch sein?


----------

